# Old cast iron sink weighs a ton



## ex-Khobar Andy (Aug 26, 2007)

I have an old cast iron kitchen sink (probably from the sixties) in my basement from a rehab I did 20 years ago. Double sink, double draining boards. For some reason my wife, whom I love dearly, decided that we would keep the sink on the grounds that one day it might come in handy. So when we moved to our new house it took two very large moving guys to get it into the basement where it remains to this day. We are selling the house and I need to get rid of it. There is no way it is coming back up the stairs until it is deconstructed into manageable pieces. How do I do this? With a SawzAll or a sledgehammer? I know the ceramic coating will break up into shrapnel, but will the metal shatter? I think it must weigh 250 lbs.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

You can use a sledge hammer but like you said the porcelain will become like little razors. If you go that route it's very important to wear eye protection and I would highly recommend heavy gloves.
You can try a sawzall with metal blades, just have a few of them handy. That's how I remove most cast iron tubs, cut them right in half with Lenox brand metal blades. Sometimes if you get a particularly stubborn piece of cast the sawzall can take long time and start chewing up blades. They make diamond blades for cutting cast iron but they run about $6.50 a blade. I would recommend gloves route for this as well as those edges will be sharp, eye protection isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

If you're gonna smash it (the more fun option) drape a drop cloth over it to help confine the shrapnel.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Do as Ron advised. Cover with old blanket and take a hammer to it.

Be sure the cat is not in the blanket.:furious:


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!! I love old sinks like that. Call a salvage company and they might even pay you for it and pick it up.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Concordseeker,

How many do you want and what are you willing to pay? plus freight!!!


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll have an answer for you AFTER I win the Mega Millions. It will look great in my English country manor kitchen.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL, nhaw when you win the big bucks you will want a soap stone sink... I know your type.


----------

